
Ask HN: What is the “stack” for streaming/transcoding video? - sayurichick
I am proficient in node.js. I have videos on my server that are .mkv and various other file extensions. I can stream .mp4 through node quite easily but when it comes to other file types, I have no clue what library or language would be best.<p>Is streaming&#x2F;transcoding too big a task for a solo developer?
======
asteadman
Unless you are doing live video, there is no reason to transcode real-time. Do
it all upfront. You need to decide on your requirements and transcode
everything to your desired format.

I'd suggest
[https://aws.amazon.com/elastictranscoder/details/](https://aws.amazon.com/elastictranscoder/details/),
its quite affordable and much easier than doing it yourself, assuming it does
what you need.

From the research I've done, I'd suggest MPEG-DASH for reasonable cross-ish
platform adaptive streaming without requiring fancy video servers. Your
requirements and platforms might be different than mine though. Research is
required.

------
sandyshankar
I have done video streaming with this library for node:
[https://github.com/fluent-ffmpeg/node-fluent-
ffmpeg](https://github.com/fluent-ffmpeg/node-fluent-ffmpeg). As some one else
pointed out, do the transcoding up front.

------
aphextron
ffmpeg/ffserver is the tool for you [https://ffmpeg.org/](https://ffmpeg.org/)

There are plenty of bindings for any language

~~~
rgovind
Can I use it for audio streaming as well?

~~~
mpfundstein
yes. easily

------
johnnycarcin
As a MSFT employee I feel obligated to pitch our media services:
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/media-
services/](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/media-services/)

I do not have any first hand experience with them though so I can't offer any
insight to how well it all works.

